# Big Cherry



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got the wood cut up today that I received while touring and visiting. The first picture is from Cathy and the second two pictures are from Tony De Masi big log. Both had cracks on the ends so cut off a couple of inches from each end but that wood won't go to waste as the ends will make some nice smoking wood. Anyway hopefully will have some time to do some turning. Tony's big blanks and Cathy's big ones I am hoping to core. Ya notice I didn't waste anything as I even got some pen blanks.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That sure is some purty cherry, Bernie. Looking forward to seeing what gets produced by those skillful hands.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful wood Bernie, looking forward to some lovely bowls!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice haul Bernie, and welcome back.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Hoping to do some rough out some bowls to get ready to start drying tomorrow. Good to be back.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie you stepped in it again. Nice haul.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore. Yep and more than once. The other time was at my buddies dairy farm we visited.:lol:


----------

